# Android apps bouncing between versions



## Alphi (Dec 11, 2004)

Now, before I start, bear in mind that I deliberately have two different versions of the TiVo app installed on my Android phone - one to connect with my new Roamio, and one to connect to my older TiVos (just to control them - not streaming).

Here's the strange thing - when I launch one (no matter which one), and pick my Roamio from the list, it tells me it needs to launch the other, which then tells me I need to launch the first (again), and it finally works.

Is anyone else having this problem?


To put a different way, let's say I launch TiVo app 2.0 and select my Roamio. Then it says that I need to launch 3.0 to connect to that TiVo, and I let it launch it, and I select the Roamio again. Then the 3.0 app tells me I need to launch 2.0 to connect. After always at least one pass through each app, it finally works.

But clearly it's a nuisance having to bounce back and forth line that.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

This probably has something to do with the "helpful" broadcast and scan for TiVo's on the net. Each app sees an incompatible TiVo and tells you to try again (though why it always only fails once in each app, I don't know). That's my theory anyway (I've always wished I could simply build in the IP addr and avoid the time it takes to do the scan).


----------

